# Needles falling off Norway Spruce.



## Ledebuhr1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I planted this Norway Spruce about 2.5 months ago, Its about 6.5Ft tall. Its in soil that is a mix of organic matter and sand. It has been well watered. Recently the needles are falling off the new growth.They arent turning brown. Any Ideas what would be causing this?? See pic

Thanks


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 17, 2011)

Ledebuhr1 said:


> I planted this Norway Spruce about 2.5 months ago, Its about 6.5Ft tall. Its in soil that is a mix of organic matter and sand. It has been well watered. Recently the needles are falling off the new growth.They arent turning brown. Any Ideas what would be causing this?? See pic
> 
> Thanks


 

Do you have deer in the area? Not turning brown and looks about the right height. Looks like they are eating from outside in. Unlike a lot of needle drop which can start from the inside out.


----------



## Ledebuhr1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I thought about something eating them. There are deer but usually i have only seen them in the early spring. We live in the city so there is no safe way for them to get here. I have been watching the tree to see if I can see anything eating at it, but so far no luck. 

There is a blue spruce very close to it, but its much older,about 35ft tall.


----------



## Ledebuhr1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just checked it again. There are more bare branches than before, but the needles that are left on thoes branches do not pull off easy nor are they brown. I havent seen any animal near it all day.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Aug 17, 2011)

They don't call it deer "hunting" for no reason. Tracks brother. Look for tracks or any other traces, no animal is untrackable. Check for dung piles in the area, or anything. Perhaps force the ground to be soft, so when something walks there, it makes a track. 

Good luck. BTW, where in MI you at?


----------



## Ledebuhr1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have looked for tracks. The soil is soft around the tree and deer track would be pretty obvious. The branches that are getting bare are too low for a deer but maybe something else?

I am in Port Huron.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Aug 17, 2011)

Ledebuhr1 said:


> I have looked for tracks. The soil is soft around the tree and deer track would be pretty obvious. The branches that are getting bare are too low for a deer but maybe something else?
> 
> I am in Port Huron.


 
Damn, my wife's folks live in North Street. I was just there this past weekend. I'm in Flint. Could be almost anything else. Got a trail cam? Look for bite or chew marks on the branches. Also, pull some needles out of other ones, and look at the differences, if any, to the ones in question. See if they're being pulled out. You could also try a temporary fence around the tree for a week or so, if the needles stop disappearing, then you know it's critters.

Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 18, 2011)

Not to mention if its not critters there should be piles of needles under the tree. Just a curiosity question was the root ball wrapped and tied, if so did you remove before planting?


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Aug 18, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Not to mention if its not critters there should be piles of needles under the tree. Just a curiosity question was the root ball wrapped and tied, if so did you remove before planting?


 
I'm just speculating, but wouldn't bound roots cause browning of the needles first? Or something similar?


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 18, 2011)

Garden Of Eden said:


> I'm just speculating, but wouldn't bound roots cause browning of the needles first? Or something similar?


 
yeah I was thinking the same thing I was just curious.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Aug 18, 2011)

Who knows really without actually being there. I'm kinda disappointed that I was just over there. I'm leaning towards critters still. 

You retired yet SOM?


----------



## Ledebuhr1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks,

I have been watching the tree for critters and so far nothing. Are there any critters that are nocturnal? what type would eat pine needles? Most of the bare branches are pretty close to the ground. 

I dident take off the burlap around the roots as I was instructed not to.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Aug 18, 2011)

Ledebuhr1 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I have been watching the tree for critters and so far nothing. Are there any critters that are nocturnal? what type would eat pine needles? Most of the bare branches are pretty close to the ground.
> 
> I dident take off the burlap around the roots as I was instructed not to.


 
Low enough for rabbits? Squirrels, chipmunks, groundhogs?


----------



## Ledebuhr1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, I would say most of the missing needles are within 10" of the ground.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Aug 18, 2011)

Ledebuhr1 said:


> Yes, I would say most of the missing needles are within 10" of the ground.


 
I'm going with critters for sure then. Only a couple ways I've ever tried to repel critters from an area, one would be kinda crude, but 100% effective among most species of animals. The other is moth-balls. lol


----------



## Ledebuhr1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks, Ill try the moth balls.

So critters like young needles rather than needles from a larger older pine tree?


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Aug 18, 2011)

Ledebuhr1 said:


> Thanks, Ill try the moth balls.
> 
> So critters like young needles rather than needles from a larger older pine tree?


 
Probably softer, less brittle. They'll use the older, harsher ones for tooth-picks probably. lmao


----------

